# 2016 Rogue



## twingles33 (Aug 18, 2016)

2016 Rogue, dash is rattling, very loud, is there a way to fix this... Thanks


----------



## Far East of Canada (Jul 28, 2016)

Given that it's a 2016 I would assume that it's still under warranty.

If that is the case, I'd suggest taking it back to the dealer....


----------



## shoofta (Sep 16, 2017)

Does it happen all the time when going over bumps or only at certain rpm's?


----------

